# I need a replacement for my Hauppauge MediaMVP



## randallpat (Oct 9, 2008)

I've been using the MediaMVP for a couple of years and feel it has been misnamed. It should be the Haupauge MediaPOS. It's crap, probably the worst piece of hardware I've ever purchased. The software is nearly as bad. It's taken them years and they still haven't figured it out!

I have tons of stuff on my PC that I'd like to watch on my TV. I could burn the videos to DVDs and watch them on my TV with my Philips Divx capable DVD player. but I find burning DVDs to be a huge drag.

What other options do i have so i can hook up my PC to my TV and watch Divx, MP4s etc., etc.

Thanks....


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

what kind of tv do you have?alot of newer tv's especially lcd ones have pc input.


----------



## randallpat (Oct 9, 2008)

pharoah said:


> what kind of tv do you have?alot of newer tv's especially lcd ones have pc input.


It's an older TV I'm afraid. It's hooked up to a Toshiba home theatre system a couple of years old, and it doesn't have a LAN connection either.


----------



## dela0101 (Jan 15, 2009)

Does it have a component video input?
If it does you can purchase a VGA to component adapter (make sure it's component and not RGB). Just make sure to set the resolution to something your TV will recognize through the component input(with older sets 720x1280 is usually the best you can get).


----------

